# Am Considering Being a One Watch Guy



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

I need some advise. I've been slowly consolidating my collection to my favorite pieces, and am now considering going to one watch... a Datograph. I love my 1815 u/d and it rotates well with my current pieces, but am tired of rotating. The Datograph is my favorite watch and I believe it to be the best (and most beautiful) chronograph, but I don't know if it can be an only watch.

Does it hold up as an everyday/only watch? 
How would it compare to the 1815 u/d as a daily? (which I don't baby)
Or am I'm being stupid and should just enjoy what I have?

Thanks.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Being a One Watch person is probably something that a lot of us Watch enthusiasts would love to be, but ultimately are too weak to be!

I cannot answer as to whether a Datograph would be okay to be a daily wearer for you.

I own an Up/Down and I wear it once or twice per week for a couple of hours or so, and love it but I love wearing different Watches for different occasions.

If a Datograph could suit your lifestyle as your only Watch, all the more power to you!


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

Funny, I realized we have similar watches, haha.

My 1815 u/d is second most worn after my FF. I wear it 3-4 times a week, then go with FF on weekends. I enjoy the ALS over the Moser, and I never wear my Rolex anymore, so thinking about selling and trading up to get my ultimate one watch grail piece. (I'd keep the G-Shock for beach or real active days).


----------



## Stargazer735 (Aug 24, 2018)

Every time I've seen someone become a one-watch-only person, it's been temporary.

Take that for what it is; anecdotal.

That said, if you love the watch, do it. The Datograph is an icon and arguably one of the greatest - if not THE greatest - chronos ever made.

What's the worst case? You get it, love it, then decide to get more things you love?

Damned to a life of happiness? Sign me up. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

Stargazer735 said:


> Every time I've seen someone become a one-watch-only person, it's been temporary.
> 
> Take that for what it is; anecdotal.
> 
> ...


It seems everything on our watch journey is temporary, haha.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow (Jul 14, 2016)

Nobody who loves watches enough to own a Datograph can ever be a one-watch person. At least, not for long.


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Nobody who loves watches enough to own a Datograph can ever be a one-watch person. At least, not for long.


touché


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

I got my Dato three weeks ago and has been wearing it most of the time since. If I have to be one watch guy I can totally see myself picking Dato as the only one. That is a huge IF though... I don't think I can ever be one...

During the three weeks I bought two other watches and preordered another

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

tedwu said:


> I got my Dato three weeks ago and has been wearing it most of the time since. If I have to be one watch guy I can totally see myself picking Dato as the only one. That is a huge IF though... I don't think I can ever be one...
> 
> During the three weeks I bought two other watches and preordered another


Hahaha....WOW!

I will say this though...if I get the Dato, I'm positive I'd stop looking for a little while. If I'm not interested in other watches after the honeymoon wears off...then I'll be good.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

whatsarolex said:


> I need some advise. I've been slowly consolidating my collection to my favorite pieces, and am now considering going to one watch... a Datograph. I love my 1815 u/d and it rotates well with my current pieces, but am tired of rotating.


Can you say more about "I am tired of rotating"? Exactly what do you dislike about rotating? I'd love to know more about that. The statement "I am tired of rotating" really caught my attention, and I think the answer to your question about whether you can be a one-watch person (with the Datograph or with any other watch) is tied more to the underlying sentiments behind that statement than it is to anything having do with the Datograph itself.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Nobody who loves watches enough to own a Datograph can ever be a one-watch person. At least, not for long.


^^^^^this.

But you wouldn't have to regret doing it, 'cause then you could start adding watches back again after you realized what a mistake you'd made (going to one, that is, not having the Datagraph). ;-)


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

CFR said:


> Can you say more about "I am tired of rotating"? Exactly what do you dislike about rotating? I'd love to know more about that. The statement "I am tired of rotating" really caught my attention, and I think the answer to your question about whether you can be a one-watch person (with the Datograph or with any other watch) is tied more to the underlying sentiments behind that statement than it is to anything having do with the Datograph itself.


I mean exactly that. I no longer want to think about owning multiple watches. I'm no longer collecting/adding pieces and have been consolidating to the ones I hold in high regard from my favorite brands. The heart of my collection revolves around the Lange and FF. I occasionally wear the Moser and no longer wear the Rolex. The Doxa was a cheap vintage store find and the G-Shock, well, is a G-Shock. If I'm not wearing my 1815 u/d, then I ask myself, "why am I not wearing it?".

The bottom line is this... Lange is my favorite watchmaker and I believe their chronographs are amazing. I've also realized to have only ONE watch, I _need_ a date complication. Therefore, my favorite watch from my favorite watchmaker, with a date, is the Datograph.

If I go that route with the Dato and end up missing the FF, it's easy enough to repurchase and go between those two watches. Either way, I'm further consolidating. I just don't know if I end up with 1 or 2 watches.


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

mlcor said:


> ^^^^^this.
> 
> But you wouldn't have to regret doing it, 'cause then you could start adding watches back again after you realized what a mistake you'd made (going to one, that is, not having the Datagraph). ;-)


I may be going this route :-!


----------



## Reeser1 (Jan 18, 2019)

As much as I love the Datograph (a holy grail for most of us), I couldn't do it. Maybe keep the FF and add the Dato?


----------



## Stargazer735 (Aug 24, 2018)

My only add for consideration in this is general robustness. Things that the Dato doesn't have over certain sport/tool watches (e.g., water resistance, shock resistance, etc..) If your G-Shock handles this stuff, then you're fine. 

For me, not only do I intend on adding a G-Shock to my collection (especially for the gym!) but I'm also looking at tool watches for when I'm out and active. Muhle, Sinn, and Damasko are my primary contenders.

That said, only you can tell us what best fits your lifestyle. If you don't think this applies, I say go for that Dato... and post LOTS of pictures for us to drool at!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## sayhellotomylittlewrist! (Jan 24, 2019)

whatsarolex said:


> I need some advise. I've been slowly consolidating my collection to my favorite pieces, and am now considering going to one watch... a Datograph.


yeah i strongly advise you to go down to 1-watch. go ahead and send me the other watches in your collection bruh, i'll pay for the shipping.

kthx


----------



## TJMike (Jan 30, 2014)

You will only know if the Dato can be your one and only watch if you try. And judging from your posts, you want to try. So go for it!


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

whatsarolex said:


> I mean exactly that. I no longer want to think about owning multiple watches. I'm no longer collecting/adding pieces and have been consolidating to the ones I hold in high regard from my favorite brands. The heart of my collection revolves around the Lange and FF. I occasionally wear the Moser and no longer wear the Rolex. The Doxa was a cheap vintage store find and the G-Shock, well, is a G-Shock. If I'm not wearing my 1815 u/d, then I ask myself, "why am I not wearing it?".
> 
> The bottom line is this... Lange is my favorite watchmaker and I believe their chronographs are amazing. I've also realized to have only ONE watch, I _need_ a date complication. Therefore, my favorite watch from my favorite watchmaker, with a date, is the Datograph.
> 
> If I go that route with the Dato and end up missing the FF, it's easy enough to repurchase and go between those two watches. Either way, I'm further consolidating. I just don't know if I end up with 1 or 2 watches.


This is helpful. In that case, I'd say stick with 3 for now -- Dato, FF, and G-Shock. Those 3 are really equivalent to 2, since the G-Shock is essentially free (at $100). See if you still get tired of rotating among just those 3, once you've pared it down that far.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't think I could do it, but definitely can relate to your sentiments about growing tired of rotating. 

I agree with CFR: a Dato and FF would be quite solid. A Dato by itself, I feel, would be too limiting, but then again, you know your own lifestyle better than anyone else.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

If you dress formally with any regularity and want to wear a watch with your suit/tux or just want to fly low, I think Dato as only watch is too limiting. Perhaps you can be a two Lange guy -- a Dato and a Saxonia thin. That should cover all your bases, and if you're buying a Dato, what's another $10-12K for the Saxonia thin? This is a route I briefly considered, but the urge to collect more was too strong...... too strong.....


----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)

I love the idea of being a single-watch guy. My dad only had one watch, and I'm sure his dad did too. Thre is something noble about it. We live in a time of ridiculous consumption.

Any good watch will survive most things life throws at it, especially with regular servicing and the occasional repair, so there is no PRACTICAL reason it can't be done. But times have changed since my dad's day - repairs are costly, and we tend to want to wear exactly the right piece for every occasion and preserve our most expensive pieces in pristine condition.

Any daily wearer will collect the warmth and patina of a working life, and there are times that may not look entirely appropriate, you need to be OK with that. Personally I love the look of a well-worn watch, especially a high quality one. I'm ALMOST a one-watch guy, but wearing a blue collar like I do my preferred daily wearer is a robust and well-scuffed diver, and I do keep a more refined piece for dressing up. But if I was a white collar guy, I think I'd have no problem choosing a signature piece and wearing it everywhere besides mowing the lawn.

I have to say it wouldn't be a chrono though.


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

I went to a boutique over the weekend and tried on both (rose gold and platinum) Dato's. I then went home and slept on it. The next day I made some realizations: 
1) I don't think the Dato would be a good one-watch for me
2) I love my 1815 u/d more than I thought. I realized it may be my favorite watch and I shouldn't part with it.
3) The FF is my favorite diver and I'm not getting rid of it either.
4) I'm probably better going with a 2 (or 3) watch rotation.
5) I'm not complaining because this is a good "problem" to have.

I am going to further consolidate my collection but not anytime soon. I'm not sure if I should go with two (my FF and U/D), or trade my Moser/Rolex/cash for the Dato (or something else). Either way, I'm in no hurry to decide but it is nice to have a clearer path.


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

impossible for me to be a one watch guy, esp at the level you are collecting at


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

whatsarolex said:


> I went to a boutique over the weekend and tried on both (rose gold and platinum) Dato's. I then went home and slept on it. The next day I made some realizations:
> 1) I don't think the Dato would be a good one-watch for me
> 2) I love my 1815 u/d more than I thought. I realized it may be my favorite watch and I shouldn't part with it.
> 3) The FF is my favorite diver and I'm not getting rid of it either.
> ...


I was looking at topics of the Breguet type XX. You sold that one? Any specific reason?


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

MichaelKG said:


> I was looking at topics of the Breguet type XX. You sold that one? Any specific reason?


Sold it last summer. Breguet use a "higher grade" titanium than most watchmakers. The problem was that higher grade left a dirty residue on my wrist during hot/humid/sweaty days. It started as a minor inconvenience but quickly became annoying.


----------



## lostboys (Jan 28, 2017)

How can there be no sign of our favourite DT when we already on page 3.


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

UPDATE: Since learning the Datograph isn't the right one watch for me (and how important the Fifty Fathoms is to me). I have consolidated to three watches for now... My favorite diver, discovering my favorite Lange chronograph, and what _may be_ my favorite GMT.

I traded my 1815 U/D, Rolex SD4000, and H.Moser Pioneer for a white gold/silver dial 1815 Chronograph (ref. 401.026) and...








a Grand Seiko Limited Edition GMT (ref. SBGJ021)








and I had to include my FF








I still have the Doxa but it really isn't a part of the rotation.


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

I love the Datograph but couldn't have it as an only watch. I will own one... and aspire to make it the Lumen.


----------



## Madugo (Jan 10, 2008)

it's just too hard to be done.


----------



## silverwind2712 (Mar 13, 2013)

what a perfect trio!


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

I own a couple of Langes, among which a first-gen Dato, and, whilst I absolutely LOVE it and believe it to be the best manual wind chronograph bar none and a landmark piece, I do NOT think it would be a suitable only watch: it is quite heavy in plat and sits on my (smallish) wrists like a hockey puck, by which I'm not saying it is uncomfortable to wear, just not as comfortable as some of my other pieces. Also, gen one's power reserve is a measly 36 hours (though winding the Dato is a joy), and the platinum is relatively prone to scratches. 
Also, maintenance can be done by Lange only, and is quite laborious, which means that you would have to do without a watch for a considerable period of time when service is due.

To me then, it is more of a grail piece than a daily wearer. If you could add a stainless steel Rolex, Omega or GS and use that as your daily "beater" and the Dato for special occasions, you would have the best of both worlds and the perfect two-piece setup imho.

Cheers,

Pieter











whatsarolex said:


> I need some advise. I've been slowly consolidating my collection to my favorite pieces, and am now considering going to one watch... a Datograph. I love my 1815 u/d and it rotates well with my current pieces, but am tired of rotating. The Datograph is my favorite watch and I believe it to be the best (and most beautiful) chronograph, but I don't know if it can be an only watch.
> 
> Does it hold up as an everyday/only watch?
> How would it compare to the 1815 u/d as a daily? (which I don't baby)
> ...


----------



## whatsarolex (Nov 23, 2017)

Techniec said:


> I own a couple of Langes, among which a first-gen Dato, and, whilst I absolutely LOVE it and believe it to be the best manual wind chronograph bar none and a landmark piece, I do NOT think it would be a suitable only watch: it is quite heavy in plat and sits on my (smallish) wrists like a hockey puck, by which I'm not saying it is uncomfortable to wear, just not as comfortable as some of my other pieces. Also, gen one's power reserve is a measly 36 hours (though winding the Dato is a joy), and the platinum is relatively prone to scratches.
> Also, maintenance can be done by Lange only, and is quite laborious, which means that you would have to do without a watch for a considerable period of time when service is due.
> 
> To me then, it is more of a grail piece than a daily wearer. If you could add a stainless steel Rolex, Omega or GS and use that as your daily "beater" and the Dato for special occasions, you would have the best of both worlds and the perfect two-piece setup imho.
> ...


I completely agree with your one-watch assessment. I made that realization after trying it on. I still wanted a Lange chronograph, but a date function wasn't required since it wouldn't be my only watch. That decision expanded my search to include the 1815 Chronographs. I knew I found my favorite chrono after seeing the older white-gold/blue-hands/silver-dial version.

Thank you for also making the point about long service periods. I always take service cost into account but didn't consider time.


----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)

How many times have all of us wished that we could be one watch people? Never seems to work out


----------



## quattro98 (Apr 4, 2010)

I like your choice. I prefer the 1815 chronograph to the Datograph because it is thinner and more comfortable.


----------

